
Dutch police are confiscating expensive clothes from kids who look too poor - HHend
https://qz.com/1182962/dutch-police-are-confiscating-expensive-clothes-from-kids-who-look-too-poor-to-wear-them/
======
anfilt
What the hell? What if the clothes where a gift. Also what if they bought them
from thrift store. I have seen many times fancy designers clothes at thrift
stores for pennies on the dollars. People keeping up with latest trends
usually get rid of the ton clothes they buy some how.

Rolex's I could understand that a little more. However, still owning a Rolex
is not a crime... Complete and utter crud.

